# does orbit orange=School bus yellow?



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

I never noticed this until last night, and the only reason I ask is because the price doubles to get a "chip" mix, but if order a pre mixed color, it's very affordable


check out the links and tell me what you think.. it seems most of the pictures I see floating out there of orbit orange (including my avatar) are WAY too yellow and not orange enough..


AutoColorLibrary - Color Chip Selection

School Bus Yellow #1407

the school bus yellow may be slightly lighter than the chip, but it's my experience with this company is the chips are slightly dark... but it's very "ballpark"


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The chips look close, but I wouldn't chance it.
School busses are very yellow, I'm sure the chip color is wrong.
I got the body shop and their supplier that can mix you what you want and ship it to you. Paint is expensive, so what are you looking for, BC/CC, enamel, laquer, urethane?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Orbit and school bus yellow aren't that close.
If you go by the paint chip that shows the orbit the orbit is way too orangish.

If you compare orbit and school bus based on the color chips then Sierra yellow would reflect school bus. 

This color here is correct its more yellow than the paint chip but not safety yellow.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I beleive the correct name for school bus yellow is "National Chromium Yellow"


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm probably going to use lacquer, that's the system I'm most comfortable with. Its funny, the school bus yellow page may actually be more orange than real orbit orange, but I kind of like it. I see goats out there that are supposedly orbit orange and I tend to like the ones that have more orange in them


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you cant judge paint colors that have been photographed then reproduced on a computer screen. i had a turquois car that looked blue in pictures.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

you're exactly right ,but this is a lemans resto mod and not a gto, so as long as it's somewhere between yellow and orange I'm happy.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

after examining the chips, the pics, and lots and lots of school busses, I've decided that I would rather get the orbit orange from the TCP than school bus yellow... it's just a more interesting look.

I know that I could get orbit orange from lots of places, but TCP is the only place I know of that will mix classic colors in lacquer, so I'm kind of stuck. If the color winds up being the orange in the chip, that's ok, if it's closer to the car in the pic GTO JUDGE posted, thats ok too...

I'm having this vision of my orbit orange Lemans next to my Cay Coral 58 impala at a car show... I Like like that look...


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

good luck with the paint job. i have seen lots of nice looking lacquer paint jobs but there is a reason people have moved on from it. the new stuff is actually much easier to work with. people havent used lacquer since doctors stopped using leeches.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> good luck with the paint job. i have seen lots of nice looking lacquer paint jobs but there is a reason people have moved on from it. the new stuff is actually much easier to work with. people havent used lacquer since doctors stopped using leeches.


nothing is easier to spray and touch up than a non metallic lacquer paint job. The reason people moved away from it was because of the *time* it takes to lay down muliple coats and make it look nice. As a shop owner it's hard to make money if it takes 4 weeks for multiple coats to cure. BC/CC paint jobs can be run though like cattle in one day

That, and the nature of the fact that it cures by releasing thinner into the atmosphere...

There is no question it takes more upkeep to keep it looking nice, but when you do, it will reflect a deeper, more natural shine than any modern paint.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

bear has his dyno sheet, i have my fender.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

that looks great. I hope you never get a rock chip or a door ding or you'll be doing the whole thing over again. That's what I love about lacquer, it's so easy to touch up.

here's my impala after I buffed it. I think it looks better than a BC/CC shine, more natural, less plastic


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i havent had any problems fixing chips, especially in black. the paint on the imp looks good.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

Let me rephrase... I've been told that without experience, clear coat can prove to be difficult to touch up. I'm tempted to try it, but it would be an expensive disaster if I couldn't do a good job. I guess we trends to gravitate to what we are comfortable with.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

very interesting...

Today I saw a 2008 Chevy pickup on the road... I SWEAR it was painted orbit orange, but after looking it up the color was called "Tangier Orange" I have tried to find a photo online, but none of the images on google look right, they are either too orange or too yellow... I swear this shade must be the hardest in the world to photograph correctly...

It's nice to know if I do decide to try a modern plaint, There is a current paint code that any shop should have... don't have to try to get them to pull up a 40 year old formula


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thats what i ended up doing 58mark, took a painted sample in and pulled the color books and found a 82-92 pontiac color that was pretty much the barrier blue base with a very fine metalflake new color is called Bahama Blue Metallic allowed me to just scuff and over spray jambs and edges, will be taking my first shot at BC/CC, paint package came in around 475.00 with premium clear coat, have only done bikes in the past but what the he**, have done everything else on the car, why stop now


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah, I would be VERY happy with an "orbit orange" car that was actually Tangier orange... It was the perfect shade as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

go with what you like....cool name too....lol


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Painting is art. Laquer is easy to correct, BC/CC is harder, yet easier. Same theory to shoot either, just practice on something besides your car to get a feel for gun adjustment with the different paint. BC/CC is a one shot deal, unless you sand the base coat to make it smoother if you get trash.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

jetstang said:


> BC/CC is harder, yet easier. .


I can't tell you how many times I've heard something like that, but yet I still have no idea what it means... LOL


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

ok, I need to correct some information... this is mainly for me, but I hate to float bad information out there... here is more information on tangier orange










apparently they aren't that close to each other, but it is interesting that Fleet orange yellow seems to be an exact match...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My body man told me if you're gonna go black, don't clearcoat. the paint will look much blacker as it wont reflect as much as with clear coat. Also easier to touch up, and clear coat "scratcher easier"......He to d me basically that clear coat looks best over metallic,pearls, and when you have multi colors. Solids look best w/out clear coat, just a proper cut and buff.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think I'll be clear coating orbit orange, but in the back of my mind I'm still considering SS urethane instead of lacquer... I might get a small amount of it and practice before I commit to the entire car. 

it's hard letting go of something you've been using your entire life... it's all I've ever painted with


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I painted my car in 2000. I took a color sample of "carousel red" to my local PPG suplier and ended up painting it a 1996 Ford Mustang color which was very close but just a little brighter. I wanted a standard mix color which would be easy to repair should need be and it worked out well. 

as a side note, the color on the can was "yellow #5". And the catalog also listed Chevy "competition orange" as the same color/mix as "carousel red". :/

So is it red, orange or yellow?

I heard originally that in 68 when this color was used it was taken off the industrial products (city/state hiway trucks) paint list. The GTO was really one of the first cars available in "bright" colors, up to this time colors were either dark or light shades of nuetral colors, or black or light blue. How many of the green GTO's were sold, a lot. 


I would'nt be surprised if "orbit orange" were'nt "school bus yellow" after all.


----------

